# Endo Followup Appointment



## eacraz (Apr 18, 2012)

Hi Everyone!!
HAPPY FRIDAY TO ALL!!

I went to see a new endo regarding my RECENT blood work(see results below)...

HERE ARE MY NEW RESULTS AS OF 6/13:
TSH 2.570 uIU/ml RANGE: .270-4.2
FREE T3 2.9pg/ml RANGE: 2.3-4.3
FREE T4 1.09ng/dl RANGE: .90-1.8

HERE ARE MY OLD RESULT IN 4/13:
TSH 4.330
FREE T4 1.03 ng/dl
ANTI-TPO >1000 IU/ML

She said that FREE T4 & FREE T3 are B.S. tests and they don't mean anything. She said that the TSH result is what she relies on. HOWEVER, she did say that ranges on blood work are not good markers for patients. She believes in treating the patients and not the stats.

I told here I was on 25mg Synthroid and she said that I shouldn't be on it, because it does not help with my Hashi's. Also, she said that it MIGHT even enlarge my goiter. At times, she said that Synthroid MAY decrease the goiter, but she doesn't think so in my case.

Anyways, I told her Synthroid is doing NOTHING for my symptoms of Hashi's AT ALL. She prescribed 30 mg Armour & Selenium (200 mg). But she finish off saying at times it is mind over matter. Interesting statement I thought...

Thanks for listening/reading my posts. Any comments would be appreciated.
:hugs:

PS
I am excited to see if Armour is going to work for me


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

eacraz said:


> Hi Everyone!!
> HAPPY FRIDAY TO ALL!!
> 
> I went to see a new endo regarding my RECENT blood work(see results below)...
> ...


That is very interesting about the BS comment.

But, I am glad she is trying you on Armour and Selenium.

Free T3 and Free T4 are the only accurate measurement of the actual active thyroid hormone levels in the body. This is the hormone that is actually free and exerting effect on the cells. These are the thyroid hormones that count.

Dr. Mercola (FREES)
http://www.mercola.com/Article/hypothyroid/diagnosis_comp.htm

Let us know how you do on the Armour. Keeping my fingers crossed for you!

You have had an ultra-sound; correct?


----------



## eacraz (Apr 18, 2012)

Andros said:


> That is very interesting about the BS comment.
> 
> But, I am glad she is trying you on Armour and Selenium.
> 
> ...


Thanks!! I am sooo hoping that Armour will work!!
I did an ultra sound back in April, it came back that I have a mildly enlarged left lobe of the thyroid & bilateral heterogeneous echogenicity.

I agree with you about the FREE tests. I think common sense says ONE test can't reveal if something is working or not, if there are other moving parts. I actually asked my GP to run the tests before I saw the new endo. I had a funny feeling that this endo wouldn't run the FREE tests.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Your endo is a quack - their specialty is diabetes - not thyroid disorders and although they should be well versed in thyroid treatment I find they are no better suited to treat thyroid disorders than an GO or DO.

I'm glad she at least changed your meds and hope you receive some relief soon.

If she refuses to run the Free tests you can always order them online


----------



## markwillplay (May 12, 2012)

I think Free T3 can be misleading as well. Sure, it measures amount in your serum that is available..but there is NO measurement of how it is being used by the cells other than how you feel. That is where a good Doc comes in. Treat symptoms. If they could ever come up with some type of test that could measure the amount of T3 being used by your body, well, then that would be the only test they would need I suppose. Free T3 is another meaurement that is a tool along the way...but it does not tell you how well your body is using T3. However, if your Free T3 level is pretty good and you feel great...wonderful. If your free T# level is low on a range and you feel great...you would be a fool to add. Maybe your body is very efficient with what it has (get the picture). You must go on your physical symptoms.

I am reminded of Broda Barnes who used to treat people with armour and not even use a blood test much of the time. He treated their symptoms. All the blood tests we have now are a new means to get to the same end.

Also, think of it like this, there are only so many meds to be used for thyroid dysfunction. If you have a Dr. that is willing to use them all depending on your symptoms, you are beter off than a lot of people. Of course you need a dr. who can interpret blood tests to help you, but to me, if you are using T4 and feel like crap after adjusting to all sorts of doses, you need to be able to try natural. All of us are different.


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

For what it's worth, many endo's [including mine, who is very prominent in southern CA] don't bother running the Free T3. Does not mean she's a quack. She does run TSH and Free T4.


----------



## eacraz (Apr 18, 2012)

Hi everyone!!

I hope everybody is doing well. arty0045:

I just got my recent blood work from yesterday 8/8:
TSH 2.330 uIU/ml RANGE: .270-4.2
FREE T3 2.9 pg/ml RANGE: 2.3-4.3
FREE T4 1.01 ng/dl RANGE: .90-1.8

AS OF 6/13:
TSH 2.570 uIU/ml RANGE: .270-4.2
FREE T3 2.9 pg/ml RANGE: 2.3-4.3
FREE T4 1.09 ng/dl RANGE: .90-1.8

AS OF 4/13:
TSH 4.330
FREE T4 1.03 ng/dl
ANTI-TPO >1000 IU/ML

I have been on Armour(30mg) for almost 8 weeks. I don't feel any better and my symptoms are the same. I AM SOOO HOPING that my endo is going to increase my dosage. I actually wanted her to increase the dosage about 2weeks into the medication. Because 2 days after taking it, I felt better. But then about a week later, I am back to feeling like cr*p. This is so frustrating to go through because I want to feel better sooner and not go through the adjustment of the dosage!! :tongue0020:

If anybody has any opinion/thoughts on my recent blood work, I would greatly appreciate it.

HUGS TO ALL :hugs:


----------



## allowingtoo (Mar 31, 2012)

Lovlkn said:


> Your endo is a quack - their specialty is diabetes - not thyroid disorders and although they should be well versed in thyroid treatment


That's what my Endo was. Well, not a quack exactly, but he could have just cared less about my treatment. He just was in it for the money - I could tell that from the line of patients in the waiting room and how I felt. It was a Medicare Mill for Diabetes. If they made my appointment for 1:00, all of the sudden there would be 30 patients signing in, and the waiting room filled up. There was only ONE doctor on staff, the Endo. Now who was seeing all of these patients at 1:00?

But *"mind over matter?"*

I would have shot up out of my seat then and there and left the office and not looked back.


----------

